# Erfahrung Teichpumpe



## Trinity (5. Sep. 2022)

Hallo zusammen, bin am hin und her bei den Teichpumpen. Zur Auswahl steht

Superflow techno pro 30000 S
Aquaforte vario 30.000
Naturagart SK6500

Von der Leistung her passen die, aber ich wollte euch mal nach euren Etfahrungen fragen. Die „Spitzenmodelle“ passen leider nichts in Budget. Soll an einen Schwimmteich (24 000) mit BA und Skimmer, Pumpenschacht mit US und dann ab in den Filtergraben 

Ich danke euch Andrea


----------



## Biko (5. Sep. 2022)

Ich habe zwei Aquaforte Vario 30.000 und eine Vario 20.000 in Betrieb. Bin absolut zufrieden.  (Siehe meine Teichdoku)
Kann sie nur mit der zuvor genutzten Oase Aquamax Expert vergleichen, die bei mir 6 Jahre Dauerbetrieb gehalten hat (und 6-mal soviel gekostet hat). Von der Pumpleistung her ist die AF auf Augenhöhe mit der Oase. Von der Lebensdauer her kann ich noch keinen Vergleich abgeben. Eine AF läuft seit 2 Jahren inklusive Winterbetrieb problemlos.
Die AF Pumpen gibt es online immer wieder zu wahren Schnäppchen Preisen, weshalb ich nur noch diese Pumpen kaufe.
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Trinity (5. Sep. 2022)

Danke danke


----------

